# Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!



## Speci.hunter (5. Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen,

Ich befische Hauptsächlich Stillgewässer mittel bis groß, wo man auch mal weiter werfen muss. Mein Zierfisch ist der Karpfen, die Ruten mit denen ich Fische sind einmal Fox warrior 3 lbs 12ft und 12ft shimano Catana in 2,75lbs. Meine derzeitigen Rollen Okuma powerliner ( bin ich garnicht mit zu Frieden) und daiwa crosscast s 5500 ( gut). Nun suche ich neue Rollen, bis max 100€ pro Stück, soll QD Quick drag System haben, und nur eine Frontbremse keinen unnötigen Freilauf! 

Meine Vorwahl fiel auf die shimano Aerlex und oder daiwa crosscast QD carp

https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-crosscast-carp-sp-qd-stationaerrollen_0177315.html


https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-aerlex-xt-b-angelrolle_0168978.html

Ihr könnt mir auch gerne andere Modelle vorschlagen, und bei bereits Erfahrungen umso besser diese mir mitzuteilen.


----------



## Carpital (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

Schau mal nach den DAM SLS DLX, gibts bei MUR für 70 statt 150€
Hat nur Frontbremse, aber kein 100% QD. Ne halbe Umdrehung reicht aber um von "abziehen" auf "drillen" umzustellen.
Find die Rolle und Bremse läuft super und die Schnurverlegung ist auch echt sauber.

Bis auf den Holzgriff hab ich nix auszusetzen.

https://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/DAM-Quick-SLS-DLX-970-FD


----------



## Speci.hunter (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*



Carpital schrieb:


> Schau mal nach den DAM SLS DLX, gibts bei MUR für 70 statt 150€
> Hat nur Frontbremse, aber kein 100% QD. Ne halbe Umdrehung reicht aber um von "abziehen" auf "drillen" umzustellen.
> Find die Rolle und Bremse läuft super und die Schnurverlegung ist auch echt sauber.
> 
> ...



Schaut auch nicht schlecht aus, nur wie du schon sagst der Holzgrill ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die Preisangaben bzw. Preisveränderungen Schenke ich wenig Aufmerksamkeit... das ist meiner Meinung nach reine Werbung, niemand kauft die Rolle für 150€. Ansonsten kommt die Rolle sehr nah dran an die Daiwa, 

Gibts evt weitere Erfahrungen mit den oben genannten Rollen?? Wenn dann würde ich eher zu der daiwa greifen, alleine vom Namen her und weil mir dam nicht gleich als Marke für rollen kn den Kopf gekommen wäre.


----------



## slow85 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

Stand letztens vor der gleichen Entscheidung bei ähnlichen Ansprüchen. 

Ich habe mich für einen Satz Penn Surfblaster II 7000 entschieden.
Weil die für mich mit Abstand die wertigste Haptik in der Preisklasse hatten und die restlichen Werte auch passten.

Gibt es meist zwischen 90,00 € und 100,00 €.


Ansonsten werden die Wychwood BigPit Rollen aktuell überall gelobt, hatte ich bisher leider nicht in der Hand und da bin ich auch überfragt ob die QD haben.


----------



## Speci.hunter (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

Die Penn habe ich mir eben angeschaut, gefällt mir nicht ganz so, dann tendiere ich eher zur DAM. Wie gesagt ich wäre von alleine nie auf die Idee gekommen mir eine DAM Rolle zu holen, aber vielleicht habe ich die einfach nur falsch eingeschätzt. 

Und den holzgriff kann man bestimmt austauschen. Ich weiß nur nicht ob ich ohne Quick Drag Fischen möchte.. das war eig ein festes kriterium.


----------



## Speci.hunter (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

https://www.nordfishing77.at/daiwa-crosscast-carp-sp-5000ld-qd-neu-2018-7986

Die daiwa Rolle gefällt mir auch sehr doll, jetzt bin ich im Zwiespalt.. also hoffe ich auf eure Tipps und Beratungen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

Penn Affinity II


----------



## Speci.hunter (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Penn Affinity II



TOP!!! Ich bin kn der Zwischenzeit auch auf die Rolle gestoßen!!

Es ist furchtbar! Aber ebenfalls habe ich noch die Sonic tournos 8000 und die shimano ultegra 14000 xtd gefunden. Beides ist im Preisrahmen obwohl die shimano etwas übersteigt. Was mich irritiert, besitzt die ultegra ein Quick Drag System d.h eine Umdrehung von offener Bremse bis zu geschlossen?


----------



## jkc (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

Moin, die Ultegra XDT wäre eine sehr gute Wahl, wollte ich schon empfehlen, habe ich wegen dem Preislimit dann aber sein lassen. Gibts ab etwa 125 - 130€ pro Stück.
 Und ja, das Teil hat Quick Drag, oder wie es bei Shimano heißt: Instant Drag. Von ganz auf bis ganz zu ist es mehr als eine Umdrehung. Wenn die Rute beim Biss aufgenommen wird reicht aber denke ich eine halbe bis maximal eine ganze Umdrehung.


Edit: Was hast Du an der Okuma Powerliner auszusetzen?


Grüße JK


----------



## Speci.hunter (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, die Ultegra XDT wäre eine sehr gute Wahl, wollte ich schon empfehlen, habe ich wegen dem Preislimit dann aber sein lassen. Gibts ab etwa 125 - 130€ pro Stück.
> Und ja, das Teil hat Quick Drag, oder wie es bei Shimano heißt: Instant Drag. Von ganz auf bis ganz zu ist es mehr als eine Umdrehung. Wenn die Rute beim Biss aufgenommen wird reicht aber denke ich eine halbe bis maximal eine ganze Umdrehung.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joschkopp (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

Moin,

kann die Ultegras nur weiterempfehlen.
M.m.n. in dem Preissegment die beste Rolle die ich bisher gefischt habe.
Alternative als Geheimtipp die Fox FX11, erfüllen bei mir derzeit alle Aufgaben ohne Mängel.
Würde dort nach einem Set im Englischen Tacklemarkt suchen, gibts oft ordentliche Schnapper.

Lg


----------



## Speci.hunter (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann die Ultegras nur weiterempfehlen.
> M.m.n. in dem Preissegment die beste Rolle die ich bisher gefischt habe.
> ...




Danke dir! Jetzt ist meine rollenliste zwar noch länger aber egal 
Werde mir die Fox, shimano und die Penn bestellen und dann schauen. Die sonik obwohl ich zu dieser Rolle jetzt echt mehr tendierte, fliegt leider aufgrund eines Anglerberichtes raus. Sie sei zu instabil, bzw viel auf Plastik und daher nicht so langlebig.


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

Hallo,
vielleicht hilft dir dieses Video bei deiner Entscheidungsfindung!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*



Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung die shimano habe ich auch schon ab 120€ gesehen, derzeit aber finde ich nur Angebote ab 150€



Musst ja nicht die 14000er nehmen wenn du eh nicht soviel Schnurfassung benötigst.
Es gibt sie ja mittlerweile auch als 5500er Modell (290m 0,35er), dürfte den allermeisten eh reichen.
Power hat sie ebenfalls reichlich, bis auf die Schnurfassung vollkommen identisch mit der größeren Schwester.
Auch ihr liegen entsprechende Line Reducer (3500/4500) bei.
Die 5500er Modelle liegen aktuell bei 115-125€.


----------



## jkc (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt sie ja mittlerweile auch als 5500er Modell (290m 0,35er), ... bis auf die Schnurfassung vollkommen identisch mit der größeren Schwester.
> ...



Moin,

die 5500er hat nicht den gleichen Spulenhub wie die große. (Edit: Artikelsbeschreibungen in den Onlineshops z.B. bei Herrieden ist damit falsch.)
14000er gibst bei anglingdirect.de in England zu Stück 127€ inklusive Porto. Da sind meine auch her, muss man sich nur überlegen ob man das Risiko des Mehraufwands eines Garantiefalls in kauf nehmen will.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

Naja, selbst wenn sie "nur" den Spulenhub des Vorgängers haben, ist der auch um Welten besser wie alles andre in der Preisklasse.
Der Unterschied der Schnurwicklung zw. 40 (slow oscillation) und nun neu 50 (super slow oscillation) Umdrehungen lässt sich mit dem Auge eh nicht wahrnehmen.
Bei dem echten super slow (100 Umdrehungen) der Aero Technium wird man viiielleicht nen Unterschied sehen, der wird dann aber auch ziemlich teuer.:q

Daiwa eiert mit 25 rum, andere Fabrikate mitunter nur 20 und weniger.

Hinzukommt, das bei den Ultegras eine vollwertige E-Spule aus Alu schon dabei ist, die alleine auch mal eben 20-30 Schleifen kostet.
Andere legen entweder gar keine bei oder ne billigst gegossene Plastikspule, dazu noch mit simplen Plastik-Lineclip anstatt federgelagertem Rundclip wie bei den Ultegras.


----------



## jkc (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

Jupp, alles in allem ist das schon ein super Gesamtpaket, auch wenn ich mit dem Schnurklipp gar nicht zufrieden bin, meine 47er hält er z.B. gar nicht, wenn ich "normal rum" einklippe - ich muss immer einmal komplett rum wickeln...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

Was fischt auch mit Ankerseilen :q


----------



## jkc (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

:q

das ist schon die dünnste meiner dicken Schnüre :q
auf den Infinitys ist 50er und 60er Mono.#6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

Als Schlagschnur oder Mainline?


Was willlst denn mit 60er Mono bändigen...kleine Wasserschweinchen?


----------



## jkc (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

Als beides, also durchgehende Schlagschnur bis auf den Spulenkern sozusagen, geht mir da um die Abriebsfestigkeit. Vorne verbrauchte Schnur Wegschneiden ist damit unproblematisch, gibt keinen Knoten wo sich was festsetzen kann, Hänger sind weniger Thema weil Haken, Vorfach oder Safety Clip vorher nachgeben und bei einem Abriss im Drill (der nicht mehr vorkommt) muss kein Fisch 10,15 20m Schlagschnur mit rum schleppen.#6


----------



## Speci.hunter (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Solide Karpfenrollen gesucht!*

Thema schlagschnur finde ich auch interessant. Bis dato habe ich noch nie eine benutzt..also ich Fische die daiwa infinity duo mono und bis jetzt gab es auch noch keine Probleme, wird sich wahrscheinlich ändern wenn mal ein Abriss erfolgt


----------

